# Uterine scratching



## Debrae (Aug 4, 2013)

Has anyone had success with uterine scratching?
My next IVF attempt with my snow babies is going to start with a uterine scratch in the menstrual cycle before the implantation.
Would love to hear more about your experiences.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

_i am mostly on the dogus thread under international/cyprus/turkey thread_
_and alot of the women there have had the scratch done_
_and gone on to have bfp's_
_there is something to be said for having one done!_
_and my clinic has recommended i have one_

_good luck!_
_Morganna xx_


----------



## Debrae (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Morganna!
I will check out that thread.
It does seem to improve the chances so fingers crossed for us both!


----------



## chabelovsky (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi debrae,
Just had 3rd failed ivf and my doctor suggested uterine scratching to me today in a follow up consultation. I've just started googling it to find out more. Good luck and do let us know how it goes if you decide to go ahead with it. I may be doing a scratch t the end of this month for a new mild ivf cycle in November...
Kate
Xx


----------



## Debrae (Aug 4, 2013)

Well I had my uterine scratch today.
It was a very uncomfortable experience very hard to describe. Some bleeding now and a period pain helped by a pain relief pessary.
Now the decision to implant 1 blastocyst or two in December.


----------



## Nancy2013 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Debrae,

Is the uterine scratch pain like a pap smear. I have never heard of it before and has just been googling it.


----------

